# new baby...



## flatironsgirl (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok, I admit I already posted this in the Beginner's Corner, but also wanted to share my photo with you Orbea enthusiasts - or detractors, depending upon what brings you to this forum!

My new baby - first road bike - is an Orbea Mitis Dama with a few upgrades: full Ultegra, Ksyrium Elites, FSA carbon compact crank for the Boulder climbs. 

Very exciting, though of course I am biased.

Photo attached for your viewing pleasure!

Laura


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

That's a sweet first ride! Have fun and enjoy!

 
P.S. Welcome to the Orbea community.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Sweet bike. Those Mitis frames are pretty nice and very underated in my opinion.


----------



## flatironsgirl (Jun 15, 2005)

*Thanks -*

Can't wait to get some miles on it!


----------



## Farley10k (Aug 24, 2005)

*Sharp Looking*

What a great looking bike. I am very very very new to biking and have been looking for a road bike for a month or so now. I have decided on the Orbea Mitis, that is, if it is a good fit after I test ride it this coming Friday. Finding "the" bike for me has been the most agonizing and exhausting experiences I have ever labored over.


----------

